

Mining-the-Social-Web (Python) - coderdude
https://github.com/ptwobrussell/Mining-the-Social-Web

======
samratjp
There's some good code in here. If you're of a slightly more of a machine
learning bent, consider looking into Collective Intelligence (has great source
code as well - <http://examples.oreilly.com/9780596529321/>). It will be a
great addition on top of this book.

Of course, when you're ready to graduate, look into Lucene & Mahout for some
heavy duty stuff. If you want to make any of these map-reduce'able, Yelp's Mr.
Job (also Python) is a handy tool.

On top of that, the BackType blog is always full of gems. Their recent
dissection of the #lessambitiousmovies trend on twitter was quite interesting
([http://blog.backtype.com/2011/01/analysis-of-the-
lessambitio...](http://blog.backtype.com/2011/01/analysis-of-the-
lessambitiousmovies-twitter-trend/))

------
mark_l_watson
I just browsed the code and pre-ordered the book. It uses the NLTK toolkit for
NLP and has useful _plumbing_ code for authenticating with Twitter, LinkedIn,
and Facebook, etc.

~~~
coderdude
Indeed, I added the book to my wishlist. Happy that it's so inexpensive. This
is a fantastic way to promote the sale of a book.

